# Dog sitter for My Vizsla



## YoungPak (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello fellow Vizsla lovers!
I live in York region(Ontario) and I need a dog sitter or doggie daycare for my 1 yr old Vizsla. I'm going away for 4 days.
Any recommendations?
Thx


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

How about your breeder?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Data the man who can baby sits all females dogs and others ;D

none union rates apply

sometimes He never leaves 

Sorry bro

I sin ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Haha, haven't read this post, Rudy :-[ 

Now I did... Oh wait, PM, I just replied.


----------



## fullscale (May 26, 2012)

pick wisely and make sure they understand what you expect. 
we went away for 5 nights and i dont think the no word was used by our vizsla sitter.
its been 6 weeks and still trying to break some bad habits she picked up, has not been easy
and i think some are here to stay


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Back to the breeder is probably best if it is offered. And if it is convenient. If you do get a dog sitter- get references and check them out for sure!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Word of mouth, breeder recommendations or maybe vizsla club recommendations. US has a website called www.dogvacay.com where you can find people or www.sittercity.com. Perhaps something similar exists for your part of the continent.


----------

